# la due today



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

was up that way hunting and most of the lake is locked up north and south sides, but on the sw side there is a big area open with about two doz ducks out on open water some looked liked green heads, but I thought I saw some red heads, are they a late duck from up north? never saw one close up, I was looking at them with the binocs-, and some geese and swans were out in that area also, but getting out that way is a problem ice to the bridge on 422 then more ice after that to open water.is that open for free lance hunting or just the permit hunting? just wondering I,m not breaking ice that far for a chance at some quackers, just thought I,d put up the info for anyone interested, got a few long distance pics ..


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

With the rule changes I believe you can hunt Ladue without a permit for the month of January. I was at the drawing when the explained it but may have forgot some of the details.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

thanks but with this cold snap I bet it,s locked up all over now, I,m done for the year...


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Fyi, ladue is off limits for waterfowl and goose hunting. Permits must be obtained through the city of akron since they own the land. Big big fines for lawbreakers.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

musclebeach22 said:


> Fyi, ladue is off limits for waterfowl and goose hunting. Permits must be obtained through the city of akron since they own the land. Big big fines for lawbreakers.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


They opened some of the lake to freelancing this year.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

samiam said:


> With the rule changes I believe you can hunt Ladue without a permit for the month of January. I was at the drawing when the explained it but may have forgot some of the details.


Same with Mogadore.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

fishingful said:


> They opened some of the lake to freelancing this year.


That is correct. Open to where ever whoever . In the middle section.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow good to know l. Thanks guys. Its right down the road. Maybe it will open up b4 the season closes.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Wouldn't hold my breath on that. Seeing how it closes in a lil over a week

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

